# drivers tarjeta madre akonii p4n70 50 v1.0



## sony (Ago 27, 2009)

hola amigos aver si alguien me puede ayudar con drivers de tarjeta madre akonii p4n70 50 v1.0, ya que formatie la pc y no quiso instalar los drivers de audio por que el cd esta dañado, la pajina no esta jalando y le di una buscada por varias pajinas y nada si alguien me puede ayudar con un lik o sugerencia se lo agradesco .
saludos


----------



## sony (Oct 17, 2009)

bueno muchas gracias ya solucione el problema ya pueden cerrar este tema saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 19, 2009)

Gracias a ti por compartir la solución con la comunidad


----------



## sony (Oct 20, 2009)

bueno pues como lo solucione fue con otra pc que tenia igual le respalde los driavers con el drivers genius, y asi solucione el problema.
saludos


----------

